# 60 Gallon Vivarium.



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

heres an update before I add the creeping fig. I pretty much want it to take over the background.

lemme know what you guys think


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

any criticism?
any comments?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, im a little jealous. It looks great.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

rain dart said:


> Wow, im a little jealous. It looks great.


I just ordered my creeping fig. Ill repost an updated video next week when I get it


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

thought you were selling this thing?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> thought you were selling this thing?


i was but I changed my mind... lol


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome tank! Whats the background made from?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

geoffsfrogs said:


> awesome tank! Whats the background made from?


it made from great stuff foam and the drip wall i made from a pond water thing. I forget the name but I drilled 2 holes on the top, connected a pvc pipe from under my substrate (all water) and a small outdoor pump send the water.

heres a vid






also, the cover that makes the water drip is a piece of blind I cut from my curtain lmao perfect fit and color


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

this is how the water used to fall when I was building my tank. a whole lot better now!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

quick pics of the creeping fig added


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

wow... bravo i like the centerpiece, how did you make that or use for that, and is that a eco-tera?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

R&Mfroggers said:


> wow... bravo i like the centerpiece, how did you make that or use for that, and is that a eco-tera?


its home made. actually I found it at home depot, and fabricated it to be the way I wanted it. it looks better in person. the vids and pics dont do it justice


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

that is really cool, if you don't mind me asking what was it ? I'm always looking for new waterfall creations instead of the same old african wood / drift wood ones


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

R&Mfroggers said:


> that is really cool, if you don't mind me asking what was it ? I'm always looking for new waterfall creations instead of the same old african wood / drift wood ones


ill try and find it for you, and ill link you. I dont remember the name. stay tuned brb lol


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

ok cool thanks , i sent you a friend request


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

accepted ya, and I cant find it. still looking


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

youre gonna have to go to homedepot and look for it. I cant find it online. its on the outside where all the plants are. by the rocks and slate rocks.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

hmm i will have to do that , was it originally designed to be a water fall


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

R&Mfroggers said:


> hmm i will have to do that , was it originally designed to be a water fall


i believe it did. it was over a year ago i dont remember to be honest


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

thats ok ill look tho next time i go thanks for the tip


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

no problem. glad I could help


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

i sent you a pm for help using dendroboard


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Im uploading a video of the tank right now. I finally finished making the lid, and fixing my fogger. everything is now up and running and I can finally enjoy my tank to the fullest!

will post it in a bit


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Keep an eye on that Ficus. The roots can get EVERYWHERE. Don't be afraid to aggressively trim it. Give it a few months you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Jeremy305 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great start, looking good.


----------

